# Looking for Fishing partner in the marsh or bay



## adventurenflyfishing (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking for Fishing partner in the marsh or bay for reds or trout...I know where to go..lost my other partner due to a baby....i run a small boat that runs in 6" and can handle bay waters....boat does not use much gas (Yamaha 50)...I have a push pole and trolling motor....I live near myerland/med center area of Houston.....email any time...I can go during the week or on weekends....I am a sun buster so i am up at three to be in the right spots early!....rich


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

You might consider going to a meeting of the Texas FlyFishers. They meet tonight at Bayland park which is close to you. Check their website.

Be sure to go early and mingle.
Dave


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Call me I am in Freeport www.projectxflyfishing.weebly.com


----------



## coiledtuber (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Rich,

I just moved to the Houston area this week from Louisiana and could use a fishing partner as well. I also have a shallow water skiff, but I'm not familiar with this area, although more than willing to learn. During the week is somewhat difficult for me, but would be able to go on the weekends. Give me a shout. 561-843-9814.

Alex


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Howdy coiledtuber & adventurenflyfishing- I've been kayak fishing the total Galveston Bay complex for a while now and focusing on the fly for the last couple years. I've got a decent handle on some things and know other guys who do as well.

I pay my way on fishing partners boats in some combination of gas, beer, cigars, scotch (or whiskey of choice). 

I'll also vouch for the Houston chapter of Texas Fly Fishers. I recently joined and have already met some good fishing partners.


----------



## coiledtuber (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Finn, give me a shout sometime and we'll try to get out on the water. I am a bit preoccupied this week still doing some unpacking and actually headed back to Lousiana next weekend to grab the skiff and last few things. After that we should be able to figure something out. I welcome all forms of payment mentioned above.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Give me a shout, I been getting back into the long rod here recently but my boat does not get me to some of the shallows like yours can,been tying a bunch of flies I wouold like to try out.


----------



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

If your ever down in the North Padre area look me up.I have a boat dock behind my house and a launch right down the street.Make it worth ur while and come down on friday till sunday.We went out last weekend and got into the tailing reds!! It was a blast!!


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

MRGLOCK said:


> If your ever down in the North Padre area look me up.I have a boat dock behind my house and a launch right down the street.Make it worth ur while and come down on friday till sunday.We went out last weekend and got into the tailing reds!! It was a blast!!


where the tails ? !!! share the spot jeje

..


----------

